# Duron=Athlon?

## C1REX

Większość osób ma ustawione dla Doruna flagi pod zwykłego athlona.

http://gentoo.pl/?id=tips&id_tips=56

Za tym linkiem jest wyjaśnione, że żaden Duron nie jest w tej architekturze, a w najgorszym wypadku jest jako athlon-tbird. 

Jak to jest naprawdę? Ja mam Durona800 i flagi -march=athlon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird.

System chodzi stabilnie i żadnych błędów mi nie wywala.

----------

## _alpha_

ja to widze tak... kazdy duron (a przynajmniej te z tego wieku   :Wink:  ) moze byc na optymalizacji athlona... tak jak moze byc na i686 oraz i386 (do tylu dziala zawsze). a teraz zaleznie jakiego masz tego durona to tak mozesz podwyzszyc ta poprzeczke.

Dla twojego bedzie to na 95% athlon-tbird a dla tych na jadrze morgan athlon-xp (jak np. u mnie -> duron morgan 1,3)  :Rolling Eyes: 

tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje  :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *C1REX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak to jest naprawdę? Ja mam Durona800 i flagi -march=athlon-tbird -mcpu=athlon-tbird.
> 
> System chodzi stabilnie i żadnych błędów mi nie wywala.

 

hello  :Smile: 

jak dla mnie to duron xxx to athlon xxx bez chach`u l2 . wybor typu procka przy optymalizacji ogranicza sie wiec do wyboru rodzaju athlona 

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.2/gcc/i386-and-x86-64-Options.html#i386%20and%20x86-64%20Options

a to czy to bedzie taki athlon czy inny nie wplywa na stabilnosc bo i tak to ta sama architektura i ten sam zestaw rozkazow

greeetz  :Smile: 

----------

